# Planning tomorrow's cheat meal



## Freeman (Aug 8, 2003)

Okay, so tomorrow night, after I get off work, I'm going to have my cheat meal.  Actually, I think I'm going to the gym after work, then out to eat to have my cheat meal.  Any suggestions?  Last week I went to Uno's Grill and had a steak with loaded mashed potatoes, salad and a big warm peanut butter cup with ice cream on top and fudge and pb sauces....wow was it good.  I want something new this week.  No pizza though, F that.  Pizza hurts my tummy.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2003)

Blueberry Pancakes and Waffles


----------



## Freeman (Aug 8, 2003)

and tons of syrup?


----------



## Freeman (Aug 8, 2003)

oh, and I am talking about dinner here, not breakfast!


----------



## dymas (Aug 8, 2003)

I think pancakes fall into the "anytime" food range 

but if you want to stick to traditional dinner food my current craving is a peppercorn burger (med-rare) with fries from chili's with a side order of a big butter drenched corn on the cob, oh and a small side-dinner salad....

....drool.....


----------



## Mudge (Aug 8, 2003)

Without milk though pancakes are kinda, not quite complete.


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 8, 2003)

order a big plate of blueberry pancakes with maple syrup, eggs over easy, and five sausages.

To drink, a tall glass of orange juice and a black cup of coffee.  After that, have a slice of pie.

Any time of the day is a good time for pie!

That's from pulp fiction by the way


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 8, 2003)

From a leptin standpoint, most of your calories should, ideally, come from non-fructose carbs.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 8, 2003)

whatev, it's a cheat day!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 8, 2003)

Ok, odds are it won't be pancakes.  I dont' like breakfast foods in the evening.  So, c'mon people think of non-breakfast items!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2003)

I can't thats all I crave


----------



## Mudge (Aug 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Ok, odds are it won't be pancakes.  I dont' like breakfast foods in the evening.  So, c'mon people think of non-breakfast items!



Whats wrong with you   I have had cheats where I ate pancakes just about all day, yes I'm serious. When your a pig like me and you dont have something for so long, well I am unfortunately(?) the kind of person who will finish it all off if its there in front of me.

So how do I avoid junk? I go to the store as little as possible, and I try to not even look at the garbage or think about it at all. You have me thinking about pizza again since I cheated last saturday, and I'm already starting to debate if I should cheat or not when the plan was not to.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 8, 2003)

So don't!  Pudge!


----------



## gr81 (Aug 8, 2003)

I think the answer here is obvious freeman, you gotta go with the mexican food, how can you resist. Just imagine a big plate of nachos dripping with all the toppings, or a big plate of fajitas, mmmmmm.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I think the answer here is obvious freeman, you gotta go with the mexican food, how can you resist. Just imagine a big plate of nachos dripping with all the toppings, or a big plate of fajitas, mmmmmm.



Mmm mexican is yummy.  I wonder where I will go.  Tomorrow, my friend phil who is a big body builder is coming to town and going to lift with me when I get off work, then we are going out to eat.  I know he likes Outback, but we might go to Uno's to visit my friend who is a server there.  So, I'm including links to each of those place's menus...browse them, and tell me what you think I should get, entree, and dessert included... 

http://www.unos.com/great.html

http://www.outback.com/menu/


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 8, 2003)

CHEESKCAKE BABY!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 8, 2003)

haha yeah, maybe we'll go to the cheesecake factory eh?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 8, 2003)

Gosh I love that place.  I'm going next week.   I need a splurge.  Jodi told me to reconsider it but I am going.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2003)

You cheat too much donescobar2000.  I don't know how you expect to get leaner when you cheat twice a week


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 9, 2003)

I dont cheat 2 times a week.  I may do it every 2 weeks but not 2 times a week.  I am low BF anyways.  I'm shocking the body.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 9, 2003)

Like Fit Freak says, it's about balance.  I just hope I do not feel TOO shitty after tonight.  Last week, my tummy was hurtin'.


----------



## Nate (Aug 9, 2003)

Check this out.

I'm going out for my best friend's birthday tonight, and I discovered THE best meal for damage control.

hehe, it's from the olive garden.  as long as i stay away from the breadsticks, i should be just fine.

http://www.calorieking.com/foods/food.php?category_id=21&brand_id=728&food_id=60323


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Like Fit Freak says, it's about balance.  I just hope I do not feel TOO shitty after tonight.  Last week, my tummy was hurtin'.



IMO feeling crappy after a cheat is kind of a side benefit, although my cheats in the past were more binges, not cheats 

http://www.calorieking.com/foods/food.php?category_id=21&brand_id=728&food_id=60323

Yeah, give me about 5 or 6 of those please


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 9, 2003)

Well I definitly do not intend on pigging out to extremities.  I am having an appetizer, main dish and dessert.  Keeping it simple.  But of course this will be at The Cheescake Factory.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 9, 2003)

I'd try not to make a big deal out of one meal.

The moment your life seems to revolve around a day or time of cheating then you have a problem.

Been there, done that. Certainly not going back.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 9, 2003)

Thats true.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2003)

I don't know about you guy's, but for my cheats today, I went to Senor Frogs in Tijuana and Junior Seaus restaurant in Mission Valley. Didn't really cheat badly though because I had a shrimp Caesar salad for lunch, without the croutons and dressing on the side. For dinner, I had mahi-mahi, veggies, and a side salad with dressing on the side.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 9, 2003)

Thats not bad at all.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2003)

Yup . I try to do controlled cheats. Calories, carbs, and fat numbers always go up though. I do like my PB and Atkins muffins though lol.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 9, 2003)

I just eat whatever I want.  It not like i can not get back on the ball.  I love being fit and stay consistent.  So every 2 weeks I look forward to treating myself.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2003)

Every two weeks isn't bad at all.  Keeps a person sane.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 9, 2003)

ok, so I didn't venture out there too crazily....basically had the same as I did last week...

2 mozarella sticks, 1 bread stick, 10oz. steak with A-1 sauce, roasted veggies and I'm sure they were soaked in butter, and a big-ass peanut butter cup/ice cream dessert thingy.

Next week I will go somewhere else, i fI have the money and if I actually cheat..we'll see...


----------



## sara (Aug 9, 2003)

what about P F chang's ? or an all you can eat restaurant?


----------



## Freeman (Aug 10, 2003)

PF Chang's is good, but I'm not too crazy about chinese food.  And, god, and all you can eat place would seriously F up my diet hahaha!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 10, 2003)

Buffets are a no no!  LOL.  Unless you weigh 2 pounds and have great metabolism.


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2003)

well, find a healthy buffet... are there any healthy ones ?


----------



## Freeman (Aug 10, 2003)

yeah, Sweet Tomatoes is a salad buffet, but it's not that great and if I'm going to cheat, I don't want fucking salad!


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2003)

they don't have an all you can eat seafood or buffets like that?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 10, 2003)

Here in Maryland They have "Phillips"  But most of the food is fried.  But is hell a good.  I go Ocean City, Md.  There is a place called "Embers"  They have some great healthy seafood dishes.  But they also have the unhealthy ones.  I get in trouble in there sometimes.


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2003)

love seafood!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 10, 2003)

I really don't have a favorite type of food.  I just try lots of things.  But one thing I do love is cheesecake.  LOL.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> well, find a healthy buffet... are there any healthy ones ?


  Who the hell wants a healthy buffet.  If I'm going to a buffet I'm gonna eat like a fucking pig.  I always do and then they roll me out


----------



## Robboe (Aug 10, 2003)

Focusing less on food and more on other areas of life has paid off huge dividends for me by the way.

I eat for function, not flavour.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 10, 2003)

Fuck it!  I love food!  Excuse the french.  At heart I'm still a fatboy.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 10, 2003)

Go on then, blow back up to 280 and stand in front of the mirror.

Then ask yourself how important food is to you beyond function.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 10, 2003)

Ha Ha.  I love healthy food just as much as i llike junk.  I know how to watch myself.  Believe me I know what I am doing.  I didn't get to where I am by not knowing what to do.  I'm already lean.  So what's the difference.  It's not like I eat bad shit on an everyday basis.  99% of the time I eat clean.  That 1% is the every 2 weeks I decide to have a cheat day.  Life is to be enjoyed and I refuse to fully let go of 1 of fine things in life.


----------



## Skib (Aug 11, 2003)

^^^ well said

just out of curiousity, how long did it take you to get where you are now from where you were?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 11, 2003)

1 year to loose 100 pounds.  The last 30 have come off slowly.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 11, 2003)

took me a year to GAIN 40lbs


----------

